
Capability-Based Financial Instruments (2000) - bryanrasmussen
http://www.erights.org/elib/capability/ode/index.html
======
zmanian
This work is continuing at Agoric [https://agoric.com/](https://agoric.com/).

It was also the inspiration for the Cosmos IBC protocol.
[https://github.com/cosmos/ics/blob/master/ibc/2_IBC_ARCHITEC...](https://github.com/cosmos/ics/blob/master/ibc/2_IBC_ARCHITECTURE.md)

------
naasking
So much good material in the capability security community, always way ahead
of its time. It's heartening to see that at least some of it is trickling into
standard industry practice.

------
lisper
[2000]

------
rmrfstar
Come on. If you have the 6gram "crypto" on the page, please don't have an
expired certificate. I just stop reading at that point.

~~~
7373737373
These ideas originated in the 1970s with the GNOSIS/KeyKOS[0][1] operating
system. I wrote an informal summary here:
[https://github.com/void4/notes/issues/41](https://github.com/void4/notes/issues/41)

So they are old, but there's a wave of new projects using them again.

[0] [http://cap-lore.com/CapTheory/KK/](http://cap-lore.com/CapTheory/KK/) [1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KeyKOS](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KeyKOS)

~~~
rmrfstar
This is awesome, thanks!

Also, fwiw, the post didn't have the (2000) tag when I encountered the expired
cert. Crypto isn't my strong suit, so my BS filter uses heuristic shortcuts.
These shortcuts are often wrong.

